# New person here....Hi all



## sweetbabyjane (Nov 3, 2004)

I am a 42 yr old mother of two teenage girls. About 3 weeks ago I began having stomach pain that starts on the left side and radiates to the right. I have had constipation and diarrhea along with this also. I have had a gallbladder ultrasound, HIDA scan and an upper GI that all were normal. I am scheduled to have a CT scan of the abdomen and pelvis tomorrow afternoon. I am also scheduled to have an EGD (esophagealgastricduodenal scope) done in December. My GI doctor (who I really like - first visit yesterday) said it could be IBS but since my symptoms only began 3 weeks ago he is not sure yet. I just wanted to jump in and say hello to everyone and that I really appreciate this website and all the help that this message board has given me.Take care!Sarah


----------



## chris daggett (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi there sarah i too am a new member on here so i can say to you that, your symptoms might not be IBS i would wait till you find out for sure exactly then consult your g.p and get Gastro help, IBS is controlable through Diet etc ive had it for 6 years now and sometimes its bad and other days its not so bad.I wish you well in your quest for a cure Chris


----------

